# Expert help please



## td2hype (Feb 27, 2007)

Hello everyone,

I need help id'ing a few parts. I simply do not have the ability to id these parts. Any help would be generously appreciated! Please help! :wave: 

Thanks,

Terrell


----------



## swhite228 (Dec 31, 2003)

You mean every kit part in all the pictures???????

Which Falcon is it your working on(the parts are not the same)?

I will try and help if I can but, I don't model Star Wars studio scale, only Galactica, Trek, and the Anderson shows.

Also try joining the Falcon builders group at Yahoo,search thru the posts at Starship Builder and Starship Modeler. After you get an idea what kits were used then join a group like Studio Scale Modelers at ezboard that has an archive of kit scans that you can use to match the parts to kits.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Offhand I'd say those all look like parts of the Millenium Falcon.


----------



## td2hype (Feb 27, 2007)

Guys thanks for looking,

My apologies, I am new at scratchbuilding and id'ing kit parts. I will highlight parts im looking for. If there is anything in the picture you immediately reconise please let me know.

Thanks in advance for all your help,
Terrell.


----------



## td2hype (Feb 27, 2007)

Guys,

I updated the pictures this morning. they have numbers associated with parts im looking for. Thank you for all your help. :wave: 

Terrell

http://i166.photobucket.com/albums/u86/t2hype/sw_mos_mf_0117.jpg
http://i166.photobucket.com/albums/u86/t2hype/sw_mos_mf_0108.jpg
http://i166.photobucket.com/albums/u86/t2hype/sw_mos_mf_0091.jpg
http://i166.photobucket.com/albums/u86/t2hype/sw_mos_mf_0081-1.jpg
http://i166.photobucket.com/albums/u86/t2hype/sw_mos_mf_0041.jpg
http://i166.photobucket.com/albums/u86/t2hype/sw_mos_mf_0038.jpg
http://i166.photobucket.com/albums/u86/t2hype/sw_mos_mf_0037.jpg
http://i166.photobucket.com/albums/u86/t2hype/P6130190_JPG.jpg
http://i166.photobucket.com/albums/u86/t2hype/P6130189_JPG.jpg
http://i166.photobucket.com/albums/u86/t2hype/P6130183_JPG.jpg
http://i166.photobucket.com/albums/u86/t2hype/P6130170_JPG.jpg
http://i166.photobucket.com/albums/u86/t2hype/P6130156_JPG.jpg
http://i166.photobucket.com/albums/u86/t2hype/P6130155_JPG.jpg
http://i166.photobucket.com/albums/u86/t2hype/P6130145_JPG.jpg
http://i166.photobucket.com/albums/u86/t2hype/P6130115_JPG.jpg
http://i166.photobucket.com/albums/u86/t2hype/P6130112-new_jpg.jpg


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2007)

No definate ID's, sorry, but possibly a pointer or two.

Part number 144, that dish center looks very much like the back end of a Saturn V thirdstage, possibly 1/144 scale?

Parts 147 and 112 look to be the same type/style so figuring a 12 cylinder, possibly a F1 racing engine or Ferrari block type design?

115 appears to be a car or truck chassis and a fairly meaty vehicle going by what looks like twin exhaust muffler boxes.

S'all i can really make out, sorry i couldn't help more.

Go easy


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

69 is cut down part of the same truck chassis that is used in other places.[scammell?] It's also used on the ultraprobe from 1999, which I'm working on.
72- do want the big part or the little part on it? The big part is the chassis of a 55 chevy. I think I was the first one to ID that years ago, because I had a real 55. I don't know what is glued to the gas tank.
30- half an engine from a B-70 Aurora. 6 engines per kit.
4- grill from a kenworth?? total guess.
39-racing tranny, with a tank glued over axle hole. I'd bet it's from the same kit as the part on the other side of the tubing. The rear wheel upright.
42-sures looks familar. The part beside it was sure cut off crudely. Part of 41?
52- might be part of the Airfix Tank Transporter. Used in many Gerry Anderson shows.
70-valve covers? loks like a matched pair, not one piece flipped.
78-63- I have several straight engines in the parts box but have no idea where they're from. Scammell? Rommells Rod? Red Baron?


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

119-121-the other half of that chassis from 69
123-115- 55 chev, or let's say 55-57 GM. The brand would be needed for an exact match.
124-loading ramp from a semi? it has a fine crosshatch on the walking surface.
116-118- gemini?
112-piece of an engine - flat 12 ferrari - with 12 webers, or 12 exhaust pipes and the oil pan?
95- same truck chassis
91 and 100 kind of look like jerry cans, but too sloped.
17-19 is one part. I know what that is! but can't remember. I get an feeling of chrome.
21- panther tank hull
27- racing tranny. also used on ultraprobe 1999.

If you don't know the truck chassi I refer to here is a pic;
http://i121.photobucket.com/albums/o214/Mark_Dickson/UltraProbe60inchreplica09.jpg from a thread here;
http://www.therpf.com/index.php?showtopic=123914

A good forum to ask if you haven't yet.


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Don't hold me on these but here's some best guesses...it's hard to be certain as I'm not sure of the relative sizes...

146 Ammunition cases from Tamiya 88 Flak?

147 Ferrari engine block...Tamiya 1/20 or 1/12?

149 Panther tank rear stowage bin/fuel tank?

140 Hull top from a german tank destroyer( Jagdtiger, Hetzer)?

129 Engine block Tamiya Quad Gun Tractor

144 Airfix 1/144 Saturn 1B or Saturn V

118/122 Airfix 1/24 aircraft cockpit parts...ME109?

117/127 Truck Chassis

116 1/24th scale wing gun...Spitfire? 

112 1/20 or 1/12 Ferrari?

87 Towing eyes from truck chassis

91/100 Panther stowage/fuel boxes?

52/54 Tamiya 25pdr Gun and Limber...I'm 100% positive on these

42 M48 or M60 Smoke Launchers

21 Panther engine deck

16 Tamiya Quad engine block


Hope these are some help although if you're planning on tracking all these parts down I would think it would be quicker and cheaper to scratchbuild them.


----------



## td2hype (Feb 27, 2007)

WOW!!!!!!Thanks guys :thumbsup: 
I appreciate your expertise and will look into these models.

Terryr: The part glued to your kit looks like it is the same part for the falcon.
appreciate the help :thumbsup: 

miniature sun:I will search through these kits to see if anything looks like it belongs on the falcon :thumbsup: 

I really appreciate you guys helping me do this


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

I just realized the star wars model makers made a joke. Harrison Ford was also in American Graffiti, where he was a hotrodder who drove a 55 Chevy. The Falcon has 2 of them, and many hotrod parts.


----------



## td2hype (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks again Terryr for the heads up. I will look at 55 chevys and see if anything turns up :thumbsup: 

The model you built looks good what movie is it from?

Terrell


----------



## swhite228 (Dec 31, 2003)

116-118 not Gemini parts but close

117-1/25 scale AMT Kenworth(4 different models all have this part) same parts on the Space 1999 Siddon ship.










126- possible side from a rail gun kit

144- 3rd stage bottom Airfix 1/144 Saturn 1b or Saturn V(this part is the same in both kits).









Which Falcon is it in the pictures?
I have partial kit list for the 5 ft and a smaller one which would save some time here.


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

Hey, I had that Kenworth. I recognize the parts now.

td2hype, that is an Ultraprobe from the TV show Space 1999. That is not mine. That is another guy who is building a full scale 6 foot replica. I am building a half size 3 foot, with 6 footer detail. Which means I have to scratchbuild all the detail at half size. 
Scuttlebutt is that Lucas came onto the 1999 set and looked around, and then told his model builders to make the star wars models 'like that'.


----------



## swhite228 (Dec 31, 2003)

terryr said:


> Hey, I had that Kenworth. I recognize the parts now.
> 
> td2hype, that is an Ultraprobe from the TV show Space 1999. That is not mine. That is another guy who is building a full scale 6 foot replica. I am building a half size 3 foot, with 6 footer detail. Which means I have to scratchbuild all the detail at half size.
> Scuttlebutt is that Lucas came onto the 1999 set and looked around, and then told his model builders to make the star wars models 'like that'.


Yep, used on a few 1999 models, as well as a few Galactica ships.
The kit in the picture is the transit mixer,but the same parts are in the W-925, Movin-On Kenworth, Alaskan Hauler, and who knows how many other 1/25 semi kits from AMT.


----------



## td2hype (Feb 27, 2007)

terryr, Swhite thanks to both you guys you have given me a whole lot of enlightment for this project. :wave: 

I will look into those kits and see what comes up. 

*terryr:* your project looks good. Even though it is a smaller version it looks huge from the pictures. :thumbsup: 

*Swhite:* Those are pictures of the 5 footer. Thank you for offering to share your kit list I would love to see it. Shoot me an email: [email protected] The parts from the mixer kit look like a positive id! The part for the radar dish is a positive match from Saturn V and I also believe the command module is used as well! :thumbsup: 

Terrell


----------

